# Just Born



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloe has had a good night with her new babies and decided we could photograph them so you can all see 



The sisters



The Boy


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Hello,

Lovely pic, Mum looks very happy and contented with her little family.

Jomall


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhh - so sweet!!!

Just love those little floppy ears!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

just wonderful


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awwwww they are so cute!!!

Mum is beautiful to, looks very calm and relaxed.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh how sweet are those little bundles - Mum is a babe too


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, May, they are just lovely*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oooh they are cute, i went on ur website earlier to have a look.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww gorgeous,,,,i love mum to,,,,very pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

brilliant pics may - thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They are the typically beautiful Mazpahs babies that we know and love    Totally gorgeous May and Cloe looks great bless her


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful pics


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

awwwwww so sweet


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are so sweet with their little bold noses ...what great pictures!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, they're so sweet 

Fiona


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very lovely babies, mum is stunning


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Awwww how cute........ I might be being thick here but 4 give my thickness but are all babies born from that type of cat born white and then change or get darker.......??? Mum is absolultely beautiful


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> Awwww how cute........ I might be being thick here but 4 give my thickness but are all babies born from that type of cat born white and then change or get darker.......??? Mum is absolultely beautiful


I could be wrong here but my understanding is that white is such dominant gene in cats that if they have it all their babies will be white too - they will stay white I think.

Emily


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Siamese are pointed cats so they are born white or off white and as they grow older they develop their points thus we see they're true color


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*In the Norwegians, a white cat Masks a colour. They are not a true white. Hard to explain without getting into genetics, but our white girl masks Blue. One of her sisters actually had a blue dot on her head, which faded as she got bigger. Even if you mated 2 whites together you would not necessarily get all whites. It would depend on what both parents masked.
Not sure if this is the same in all the breeds though.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Siamese are pointed cats so they are born white or off white and as they grow older they develop their points thus we see they're true color


Simular to ragdolls then??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Dunno Kay-know nothing about Ragdolls sadly


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow mum looks so proud of her cute kittens


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how sweet


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Hi thanks for that..... they are just beautiful and just another blonde question  do moggy kittens change colour as they get older ? I have 4 nearly 2wk old kitts and 3 of them started off as pure black but as they have got bigger they have started to get grey hairs on legs and body will they predominantly stay black ?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's very common for black cats to develop white guard hairs over their body, they will stay black though, yes*


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

O rite ok thanks for that........they look just like teddy bears soooooooo sweet...just not sure wot I will do when they all go to their forever homes


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, I know what you mean, it's awful when they have to leave*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

You'll be proud as punch that together you and mum have reared strong,healthy beautiful kitts that will spread the sheer passionate joy that you get being a slave....and shed a few tears which will turn to smiles when you hear of the havoc they're wreaking


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> tears which will turn to smiles when you hear of the havoc they're wreaking


*Hahaha, I like it Kelly, lol*


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Ha ....yeh I guess so 2 are going to family so I will still c them all the time and I know they will b spoilt rotten....,I am very particular where the kitts will go even thou they are not pedigree


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I am very particular where the kitts will go even thou they are not pedigree


*I think those of us that genuinly care are the same
I'm over protective with the litter we have at the minute, after last years disaster I'm not repeating that again!!)*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Dunno Kay-know nothing about Ragdolls sadly


Ragdolls are born white too, check out shadow in my albums and see how much his colour has changed since he was a kitten!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I think those of us that genuinly care are the same
> I'm over protective with the litter we have at the minute, after last years disaster I'm not repeating that again!!)*


What happened?


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

ooohhhh... wonderful pics!!! you are lucky...


----------

